# Shocktail Hour 10 with Uncle Acid & The Deadbeats



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Happy Horrordays, boils & ghouls! Jolly Ole JT & Baker are back, drinking way too much eggnog, and bringing you a holiday horror fix! Join in as they give ideas for last minute Christmas gifts, comic book news, upcoming TV shows they can’t wait to miss, the latest in movie news & rumors, as well as reviews of Creep Van, In Their Skin and Grave Encounters 2. As an added spooky stocking stuffer, music is by kickass band Uncle Acid & The Deadbeats. Shocktail Hour – the gift that keeps on giving……….. a hangover. Cheers, boils & ghouls!

http://hauntcast.net/2012/12/shocktail-hour-10/


----------

